# Ideen zu neuem mmorpg



## Akija (12. September 2007)

Hi leute, habe die letzten tage mir so ein paar gratis mmorpg angeschaut und fante sie alle recht gut...

Doch habe ich mich hinn und wieder gefragt:

" wenn ich ein mmorpg erstellen würde, die besten programierer dieser welt ( squar-enix ) *g* für rpg an meiner seite habe. 
Alle meine ideen verwürglichen würden, von animation zu design bis hin zur story.
was würde ich tun?

Ich meine warum werden wir eigentlich nie gefragt was wir uns unter einem guten rpg vorstellen, schlieslich sind wir ja die jenigen die sich auf das abenteur begeben.
Und DIE.... ( entwickler) wollen geld damit verdienen.

meint ihr nicht wenn wir öffter mal gefragt werden würden, 
was wir uns unter einem PERFEKTEN spiel so wünschen, dann wehren WIR die spielergemeide (entferbraucher) bedeutent zufriedener als jetzt?

                                                                      WARUM?

abstriche machen und gute spielelemte endfernen?

                                                                      WARUM?  

( neues inovativen kampsysteme) die kein mensch braucht, sonder das kampfsystem wie wir es uns wünschen!

                                                                      WARUM?

 " na das können wir ja rausnehmen " und " jenes ist veraltet und geffält keinem spieler meher der heutegin zeit" 
                                    HALLO WO HERR ZUM GEIER WOLLEN DIE DAS WISSEN!!!!

mann hört ja wohl oft genug das sämtliche " inowationen" in der gamer gemeinde garnicht gewünscht sind, das wir oft mit dem zufrieden sind was wir haben, wenn denn nur noch das i tüpfelchen da wehre.....

                                                           ALSO FRAGE ICH EUCH!!!!!!

was sollte unbedingt in diesem spiel sein...?
welches i tüpfelchen hat denn noch bei WoW, DAoC, FFXI und etc. geffelt?????????
was würdet IHR euch in einem MMORPG der nägsten generation wünschen ( Pc, Ps3, wii, xbox-360 )....?
WAS wehre für euch das PERFEKTE spiel...?

denn die nägste generation von spielern sind da, doch..... 
wo sind die spiele?????

übrigens würde ich mir wünschen:

das die umgebung ( der boden, die bäume, berge und hügel) bei mmorpg zersört werden von den super animierten ( tolle bewegungen siehe dragonballs ) attacken von high levl...

das ein Round time battel mmorpg im stiele von ( final fantasy ) raus kommen würde.... mann könnte ja bannkreise für die arena haben wie bei X ( anime )

so das waren meine was sind denn so eure vorschlege???????


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2007)

Frag 1000 Spieler und jeder hat eine andere Meinung und noch dazu eben keine Ahnung von so einem komplexen System.

5 Features zu nennen macht nämlich noch kein gutes MMO, das Zusammenspiel vieler Faktoren ist wichtig und extrem schwer abzuschätzen.


----------



## Akija (12. September 2007)

na dann gehen wir einfach mal davon aus das alles möglich wehere.....

denkst du das, dass was wir im moment zocken ist würklich das highend an technology was momentan möglich were.... nein ganz bestimmt denkst du das nicht, denn es ist alles eine geld frage und wie seher man sich darumm kümmert etwas würklich neues zu krieren. sind wir mal ganz erlich schau dir 10 mmorpg an und 10 rpg un du würst merken..... ups 8 10 jeweils reden von neuen inowativen kampfsystemen doch ist es nichts als eine copie eines anderen spiels, diese tatsache alein wehre ja kein problem doch ist es eine kopie dessen original vileicht auch noch das gewisse i tüpfelchen geffelt hat....
und genau nach diesem i tüpfelchen frage ich.

klar, mmorpg/rpg sind super complex aufgebaut und die balace in jedem einzelnen spiel ist komplizierter zu konfigurieren als alles andere. 
doch du weist selber manche spiele haben das gewisse etwas und manche eben nicht....
ich weiss nicht was genau du gerade zockst aber denke mal drüber nach was dir an diesem spiel extrem gut gefellt und was eben nicht, wo fellt die perfektion? ich binn sicher das dir was dazu einfellt, und das war einer meiner fragen die ich in den post geschrieben habe...
ich verlange ja nicht das jetzt mir irgend ein binerer code geschrieben würd für "DAS SPIEL ÜBER HAUBT" sondern welche neuerungen in den letzten parr jahren haben die gut gefallen, welche hätte man noch überarbeiten können, welche ( hättest du ein unerschöpfliches buged ) nerung hättest du eingefürt oder lieber ganz weg gelassen.

ich meine eswurden von so vielen zockern gewünscht " keine zufalls kämpfe mer" es gibt sie nun nicht mer... was heltzt du da von gute oder doch eher schlechte neuerung.....?


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2007)

Akija schrieb:


> denkst du das, dass was wir im moment zocken ist würklich das highend an technology was momentan möglich were.... nein ganz bestimmt denkst du das nicht, denn es ist alles eine geld frage und wie seher man sich darumm kümmert etwas würklich neues zu krieren. sind wir mal ganz erlich schau dir 10 mmorpg an und 10 rpg un du würst merken..... ups 8 10 jeweils reden von neuen inowativen kampfsystemen doch ist es nichts als eine copie eines anderen spiels, diese tatsache alein wehre ja kein problem doch ist es eine kopie dessen original vileicht auch noch das gewisse i tüpfelchen geffelt hat....
> und genau nach diesem i tüpfelchen frage ich.



Das Problem ist *nicht* die Technologie. Das Problem ist dass die Möglichkeiten nicht realisiert werden.

Schau Dir ein 10 Jahre altes MMORPG wie Ultima Online an. Da gibt es Housing mit der Möglichkeit das Haus von Grund auf zu bauen, da kannst Du Dinge individuell färben, da gibt es eine große Auswahl an Alltagskleidung.
Dann schau Dir World of Warcraft das 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist. Housing ist nicht mal in der Planung. Einfärben von Kleidung unmöglich, Alltagskleidung gibt es nur in geradezu kläglicher Auswahl.

Die Spiele werden immer simpler, die Technik wird nur für bessere Grafik genutzt. Eigene Ideen sind out, Bewährtes kopieren ist in.
*Das* ist das momentane Problem.


----------



## Akija (12. September 2007)

o.k die antwort fante ich cool denn das ist auf jedenfall ein parade beispiel. 

warum wurde so etwas nicht schon lengst wieder eingebaut oder sogar verbessert, denn ich glaube auch das es in der communety auf zuspruch finden würde.

na gut sony hat sich ein enliches konzept für ihr projekt auf der ps3 überlegt, wenn man bedenkt das dieses feture ein tragendes element bei "playstation home" auf der next gen
konsole ist scheint dieses " alte" extra immer noch auf positive resonace zu stossen.
da fellt mir gerade ein ffXI nutzt ebenfalls dieses housing dort hat man sein item store und kann belibig ( speziele) möbel in dem raum verteilen, doch ist der lediglich für den spieler selber zu gänglich ( bedeutet keine dates auf der wohnzimmer couch *g*)   

wer weiss ich denke so etwas in ein mmorpg nachträglich zu intigrieren ist vileicht schwer aber nicht unmöglich. Würde die " neuerung" mit den häuser erstellen auch cool finden, so kommt von jedem spieler ein bisschen identität ins game.

und hey du hast mir so gar zugestimmt ja *smile* !!  dieses ewige kopieren ist sogar eine risen problem... denn mit der zeit sind immer wieder kerende spiel fetures keine besonderheit meher und es tritt lange weile auf. wir zocker wollen halt immer wieder eine neue tolle eherfahrung und da hilft über kurtz oder lang nicht die grafik denn die ist bei weitem nicht das würklich entscheident ist....
klar finde ich das auch wichtig aber alte klassiker mit tollem gameplay spiele ich halt manchmal lieber als neuere rpg in den die grafik fenomenal ist aber die spielmechanik mir nun überhaubt nicht zu sagt...
ich meine wir brauchen neue tolle ideen... 
wie der splid screnn bei "blue dragon" ( 360 ) finde ich ist toll gelungen und kann man einfach nur ein kompliement aussprechen ( wenn es nach mir persönlich gehet ich warte schon seit jahren auf so etwas)


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2007)

Wow ist erfolgreich und daher denken die Manager es ist am sichersten dieser Linie zu folgen.
Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede, aber die sind relativ gering. Am Ende läuft es auf Questen/Leveln/farmen/Raiden raus und wenn einer mal ganz ganz mutig ist gibt es dann ne stärkere Betonung aufs PvP.

Eine andere Unart ist es derzeit wie dumm Lizenzen zu verwursten und möglichst viele Leute anzuziehen. Lizenzen sind meiner Ansicht nach aber Gift für ein MMORPG. Egal was der Hersteller macht, er ist erstens beschränkt und zweitens wird er sich immer rechtfertigen müssen ob die Sachen zur Lizenz passen.
In Wow wird sich aufgeregt dass die Horde Paladine bekommt, in Star Wars Galaxies darüber dass es nicht "starwarsy" genug sei, in LOTRO wird schon spekuliert dass das Spiel zu Ende ist wenn Mordor mal kommt.

Zudem lassen sich viele Leute mit einfachen Zielvorgaben wie Leveln/farmen/raiden wesentlich effektiver und einfacher beschäftigen als mit aufwendigen RPG Features.

Über kurz oder lang wird es vermutlich mal ein Spiel geben, dass hier ausbricht und neue Maßstäbe setzt - nur wann ist halt die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodon (13. September 2007)

Es sollte ein Rollenspiel geben, wo man Rechtschreibung und die Deutsche Sprache im Allgemeinen lernen muss. Am besten die Quests in Form von Aufgaben: Buchstabiere "entfernen" oder so. Dann noch mit einem Sound Plugin, welches die Aussprache kontrolliert. Und ja, dass meine ich ernst!


----------



## Knochentier (13. September 2007)

das würde glaub ich nicht so viele spieler faszinieren und die hersteller würden daran pleite gehen =)


----------



## Ash1983 (14. September 2007)

Spiele sind immer ein Wettkampf, wie stark dieser die Spieler berührt ist individuell absolut verschieden, trotzdem bleibt es ein Wettkampf.

Somit haben sie meiner Meinung nach nicht den Anspruch, ihre regulierten Grenzen selbst festzulegen, sondern sollen das Bestemögliche aus den ihnen gegebenen Möglichkeiten machen.


Meine Meinung zur Rechtschreibung des TE deckt sich mit der der meisten anderen, aber es ist sein Problem, nicht meins


----------



## AhLuuum (14. September 2007)

Selbst wenn ich betrunken bin schreib ich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akija (15. September 2007)

Ach ich liebe es...... wenn leute es wichtiger finden etwas über rechtschreibung zu schreiben als vieleicht etwas zum thema.... ich meine es ist keine kunst dämliche bemerkungen über die Rechtschreibung eines anderen zu machen, doch einfach mal über so eine schwäche hinnweg sehen zu können muss ja so unglaublich schwer sein...
ich glaube würklich menschen haben einfach so viele probleme mit sich selbst das sie es sehr begrüssen jemand anderen auf seine fehler aufmerksam zu machen....
ich meine wo zu das kannja wohl jeder sehen das es scheise gechrieben ist, und dann auch noch so ein dummes komentar...
es zehlt das was drinn steht und nicht das aus was es besteht! 
solltet deutsch leher werden echt!


----------



## Gothmorg (15. September 2007)

*Heul* Wo bleibt der Rechtschreib-Filter? Das ist ja Augenkrebs. Wenn ich Deutsch-Lehrer wäre, würd ich sagen, wenn es eine 7 geben würde, hättest du ne 8 -.-

Sonst stimm ich zu, aber bitte, bitte, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, mal eben durch den Text zu gehen und auf Fehler zu überprüfen -.-

Ps: Mein Favorit ist "Wo Herr" oO


----------



## Nerak (15. September 2007)

Akija schrieb:


> Ach ich liebe es...... wenn leute es wichtiger finden etwas über rechtschreibung zu schreiben als vieleicht etwas zum thema.... ich meine es ist keine kunst dämliche bemerkungen über die Rechtschreibung eines anderen zu machen, doch einfach mal über so eine schwäche hinnweg sehen zu können muss ja so unglaublich schwer sein...
> ich glaube würklich menschen haben einfach so viele probleme mit sich selbst das sie es sehr begrüssen jemand anderen auf seine fehler aufmerksam zu machen....
> ich meine wo zu das kannja wohl jeder sehen das es scheise gechrieben ist, und dann auch noch so ein dummes komentar...
> es zehlt das was drinn steht und nicht das aus was es besteht!
> solltet deutsch leher werden echt!


Gegen ein oder 2 Tippfehler in einem doch recht langem Text würde niemand was sagen.
Aber DAS ist heftig. Liest du deine Beiträge nicht bevor du sie abschickst?
Und selbst wenn du Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung hast.
Wenn du einen seriösen Thread aufmachen willst, kannst du dir auch die Zeit nehmen vorher mal alles in Word zu kopieren und auf Fehler prüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Dagon1 (16. September 2007)

Man sollte das Ganze mal mit Distanz betrachten.
Der arme Kerl will doch auch nur wie alle anderen seine Meinung kundgeben.
Das dabei ein gewisses Unvermögen bezüglich der deutschen Sprache zu Tage tritt kann doch nicht dazu führen, dass mehr als die hälfte der Antworten sich auf die Rechtschreibung beziehen.
Seid doch mal höflich zu einander und kritisiert nicht immer alles.
Es kommt recht selten vor, dass sich jemand solche Antworten zu Herzen nimmt und plötzlich anfängt seine Mängel abzustellen.


Nun zum Thema.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Problem der MMORPG's das erste M. Denn Massive bedeutet Mainstream und dies führt zu Einheitsbrei den keiner gut findet aber bei dem am wenigsten genörgelt wird.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es genügend kreative Designer gibt welche an der kurzen Leine gehalten werden aufgrund der schwierigkeit der Vermarktung.

Ich persönlich mag Spiele mit tausenden von Möglichkeiten seien sie noch so kompliziert oder schwierig zu erlernen.
Nur leider kann man damit höchstens genug Anhänger für "normale" Spiele gewinnen und nicht die Millionen welche für ein MMORPG notwendig sind. Schade eigentlich.

Leider ist nebenbei ganz deutlich zu erkennen, dass das RP aus MMORPG mehr und mehr verschwindet.
Aus irgendeinem Grund ist RP "uncool". Weis der Henker weshalb das so ist.

Als Schlussfolgerung muss ich Tikume zustimmen, wir müssen hoffen und warten bis irgendwann einmal ein MMORPG-Kleinod auftaucht welches dem geneigten Spieler das ersehnte Spielerlebnis erfüllt.




Mit redseligem Gruss

Tarrion


----------



## Akija (16. September 2007)

erstmal vorne weg danke für die rücken deckung dagon 1 *smile* 
ich glaube auch das es immer un cooler würd richtige rpg zu machen ich meine das spiel allein als rpg zu stempeln macht da raus noch kein "rpg" manchmal fellt einfach die complexität... und es wird lieber auf aktion gesetzt als auf grübeln....

und gans eherlich ich konnte mich auch an der carakter tife eines final fantasy VIII besser identifiezieren als an beispielsweise FFXI oder wow.

dieses gefühl mit meinem avatar gemeinsam die abenteuer durch zu stehen, das habe ich schon seit eine weile nicht meher, obwohl genau dieses gefühl von so vielen anderen zocker von mmorpg so angepriesen würd.... also bei mir wei gesagt leider garnicht...
und ich hatte nun mal immer verstanden das gerade in einen "RPG" dieses gefühl die abenteuer mit seiner party zu erleben und höen und tifen gemeinsam mit ihnen durch zu stehen ( traurigkeit, freude mut) fieleicht sind mir die meisten mmorpg einfach zu imotions los....
ich weis ja auch nicht aber weiss wo rauf du hinaus wiltz.


----------



## Illuminus (9. Oktober 2007)

> *Heul* Wo bleibt der Rechtschreib-Filter? Das ist ja Augenkrebs. Wenn ich Deutsch-Lehrer wäre, würd ich sagen, wenn es eine 7 geben würde, hättest du ne 8 -.-
> 
> Sonst stimm ich zu, aber bitte, bitte, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, mal eben durch den Text zu gehen und auf Fehler zu überprüfen -.-
> 
> Ps: Mein Favorit ist "Wo Herr" oO




in deinem Text sind übrigens 4 Fehler... Glashaus und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schonmal daran gedacht das es Menschen mit einer gewissen Schwäche gibt welchen es leider nicht möglich ist die deutsche Sprache so als Text wieder zu geben wie wir es gewohnt sind ?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie

Bei allem Respekt, ich glaube nicht das der TE diese Art von Fehlern absichtliche bzw fahrlässig schreibt & finde es somit überaus dreist sofort mit solchen Argumenten zu kommen ala: ich schreib ja im Suff besser...

normalerweise reg ich mich bei sowas nicht auf, überles es einfach ~ aber der TE hier kann einem schon Leid tun.


Edit sagt: oha, bin über ein anderes Topic hier her gekommen & habe wohl das Datum etwas aus den Augen gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abianis (9. Oktober 2007)

Sobald sich jemand über eine grauenhafte Rechtschreibung aufregt, kommt irgendjemand mit "Legasthenie" daher. Wenn das zutreffen würde, sind die wohl alle in den Foren aktiv! Entschuldigung für's off-topic.


----------



## Illuminus (9. Oktober 2007)

Abianis schrieb:


> Sobald sich jemand über eine grauenhafte Rechtschreibung aufregt, kommt irgendjemand mit "Legasthenie" daher. Wenn das zutreffen würde, sind die wohl alle in den Foren aktiv! Entschuldigung für's off-topic.



das is schon richtig, aber es gibt grauenhafte Rechtschreibung und sowas wie oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laki (9. Oktober 2007)

also ..... ich würde mir umbedingt ein WÖRTERBUCH wünschen !!!  ... danke    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (9. Oktober 2007)

Es ist doch erstaunlich, wie einfach sich viele Spieler die Herstellung eines komplexen MMORPGs vorstellen. 
Bevor sich irgendjemand an die Rechner setzt und tausende Codezeilen schreibt, muss zuerst ein Konzept gemacht werden. 

Setting, Story, Charaktere, Klassen, Spielwelt, Konzeptzeichnungen, Feature-Konzepte, etc.
Bevor irgendeine Arbeit beginnt, werden in der Regel GIgabyteweise Dokumente in der Firma herumgeschickt, und das eine sehr lange Zeit. Bis alle zufrieden sind, und ein Kompromiss zwischen Features, Content, und Machbarkeit in gegebener Zeit geschlossen ist.

Danach macht man sich an die Entwicklung entsprechender Toolsets und Spieleengines. Wenn man Glück hat, hat man bereits eine Engine fertig, etwa wie bei HdRO, wo Turbine die DDO-Engine übernommen und modifiziert hat, oder man kann eine Engine lizensieren.
Es vergeht ein großer Batzen Zeit, um diese Grundlegenden Dinge zu entwickeln und auf eine stabile Basis zu bringen. Vielleicht merkt ein Programmierer aber auch, dass eines der gewünschten Features sich einfach nicht umsetzen lässt, oder die Umsetzung das Projekt um eine lange Zeit nach hinten werfen würde. Dann gelagen wir wieder zu Punkt 1, man setzt sich zusammen und passt das Konzept an.

Sind Engine und Toolsets endlich in einem benutzbaren Zustand, können Worldbuilder anfangen, die Spielwelt zu modellieren. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist bereits ein großer Teil der Entwicklungszeit und des Budgets verbraucht, ohne dass man schon erstaunliche Ergebnisse vollbracht hätte. Die Spielwelt wird nun mit Hilfe der Toolsets mit Leben gefüllt, also NPCs, Quests, Monstern und allem anderen, das auf der Feature-Liste steht.

So langsam wird man auch daran denken, Tester zu involvieren. Dies geschieht meistens schon sehr früh, in kleinem Kreise. Erst später, wenn mehr Content verfügbar ist, werden mehr Tester zugelassen. Jetzt beginnt auch die heiße Phase des Bugfxing. Bugs werden von Alpha-/Betatestern vermerkt, und die Programmierer müssen sie beheben. Oft stellt sich an dieser Stelle auch heraus, dass schwerwiegende Fehler beim Konzept oder der Programmierung der Spieleengine begangen wurden. Änderungen, die nötig, aber gegen das Konzept sind, sind nicht auszuschliessen.
Vielleicht ist sich eine Mehrheit der Tester auch einig, dass ein Feature keinen Spass macht, und Überarbeitung braucht? Auch das muss erledigt werden.

Im Optimalfall ist genügend Budget vorhanden, um die Entwicklung bis zum Ende durchzuhalten. Leider kommt es durchaus mal vor, dass den Entwicklern das Geld ausgeht, weil sie zu groß geplant haben, oder unvorhergesehene Ereignisse passiert sind, oder sie generell bei der Programmierung von Engine und Toolsets geschlampt haben, was sie jetzt zurückwirft.

Gegen Ende des Entwicklungsprozesses, wenn die meisten Bugs ausgemerzt wurden, der Content in einer vertretbaren Menge vorhanden ist, und der Stresstest gegen Ende der Betaphase relativ reibungsfrei und zufriedenstellend verlaufen ist, die PR-Abteilung ein positives Fazit zieht und der Chef sein OK gibt, kann man so langsam daran denken, das Spiel zu veröffentlichen.

Bis hierher sind keine 3 Monate vergangen, wie manche glauben, sondern durchaus mehr als 5 Jahre. Mehr als 5 Jahre, in denen die Entwicklerfirma wenig Einnahmen und viele Ausgaben auf sich genommen hat.


----------



## Thrawns (9. Oktober 2007)

Nodon schrieb:


> Es sollte ein Rollenspiel geben, wo man Rechtschreibung und die Deutsche Sprache im Allgemeinen lernen muss. Am besten die Quests in Form von Aufgaben: Buchstabiere "entfernen" oder so. Dann noch mit einem Sound Plugin, welches die Aussprache kontrolliert. Und ja, dass meine ich ernst!



<3


----------



## aengaron (9. Oktober 2007)

> Leider ist nebenbei ganz deutlich zu erkennen, dass das RP aus MMORPG mehr und mehr verschwindet.



Naja, das ist aber immernoch eine Sache der Community. Wie sie sich gibt, untereinander verhält...

Ich kann mich auch in WoW ganz gut mit meinem Char identifizieren. Auch in WoW macht man mit ihm ja einiges durch^^ Wenn ich natürlich immer die Questtexte (ja nicht alle sind gut^^) wegklicke und nicht mal was abseits des Mainstreamraidens...farmens...questens mache, ja dann kommt auch kein RP auf.

Macht doch einfach mal ne Gildenfete auf einem der zahlreichen Feste. Oder feiert ingame ne Hochzeit (entsprechend vorbereitet). Oder pilgert mit nem paar Leuten zu Fuß von Booty Bay zu Uthers Grab oder sonste was. das RP in einem MMORG hängt nicht zuletzt von der Kreativität der User ab.

Man kann sogar auf nem normalen PvP-Server, man glaube es kaum, hin und wieder richtiges RP betreiben und erleben. Man muss nur mit offenen Augen durch die welt gehen und sich hin und wieder was einfallen lassen.


Sicher das teilweise furchtbare Gequake in den Chatkanälen heutzutage muss man ertragen, aber hey: Daq steht man doch drüber.

Lg
Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Murd (9. Oktober 2007)

"ver*WÜRG*lichen" -.- siehe topic post

jungejunge... das musste gesagt werden ich entschuldige mich für den Spam


----------



## Pyrothan (11. Oktober 2007)

Mann Mann Mann!

Erstma Deutsch lernen dann Schule fertig machen und überlegen ob man mit Hauptschulabschluss in ein Entwicklerteam eines Mmorpg kommen kann.

Antwort !
Nein kommste nicht. da die Leute bei der Bewerbung schonmal den Müllschlucker angemacht haben.

Sry wegen off Topic, aber bei dieser Schreibweise des Erstellers bekommt doch jeder nen Hals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkash (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich fänd geil...Oblivion mit seiner Grafik und mit der Weltgröße von World of Warcraft.

Von WoW in geilste Grafik umgesetzt( die Items, die Waffen diese ganze Vielfalt.)

Mit logischen quests und davon richtige, mittelalterliche Kriege und so...

Und das alles natürlich online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär doch mal richtig geil oder ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (3. November 2007)

Ich hasse zwar Rechtschreibflamms aber was zur Hölle hast du in der Schule im Deutschunterricht gemacht cO

Hmm zum Thema kann ich nichts sagen dar ich den Text nich wirklich verstanden habe cO


----------



## Estren (3. November 2007)

Zu Rechtschreibfehlern...Der kleine Bruder von meinen besten Freund schreibt genauso. Der hat keine Legasthenie, nein. Es interessiert ihn aber 'nen Dreck ob es richtig ist oder nicht. Und klar, es gibt die einen und die andern... Es gibt Rechtshreibfehler und es gibt  Rechdshraibfehläa.

Und zu dem was du dir Vorstellst, TE, ich such mal nach nem Link von einem schönem Programm das 'RPG Maker' genannt wird. Wenn du jetzt fragst, wie du damit erstellte Spiele online stellen aknnst, so dass alle zusammen Spielen können (was mit einem Kampfsystem von FF wohl kaum geht, da wäre die komplette individualität übern Jordan), wenn du das nicht weißt, wie willst du dann Fehler bearbeiten? Wenn du Bugs etc die im Laufe deiner 'Mini-Karriere' nicht beheben kannst, spielen die Leute das spiel ganze 2 Tage lang. Weißt du wie viele Leute an WoW arbeiten und gearbeitet haben? Und wenn du sagst 'ABa  di machän doch nüx, sonsd wär das spil doch gail' dann überleg mal wofür die Einzelnen Leute da sind; schau ins  'World of Warcraft Spielhandbuch' ab Seite 182(Falls du ein paar Stunden Zeit hast les dir maggus Thread durch, hoffe du verstehst ihn). Und wenn du das alles alleine machen willst, hast du das Spiel fertiggestellt wenn du alt und verschrumpelt bist, es viel bessere Technik gibt und kein Schwein außer den Raritätensammlern sich dafür interessiert. Und niemand, *NIEMAND* will ein Spiel haben das Rechtschreibfehler beinhaltet. 1,2 sind Ok, aber wenn selbst im Spieltitel steht:

G56 - Daz spil der Tsukunvt!

Wird es nur an die verkauft werden, die denken die Schreibweise wäre Absicht.

@ Sarkash: Ich denke es gibt eine möglichkeit dass du vielleicht mit deinem Bekanntenkreis Online Oblivion spielen könnt, über Hamachi. Ich denke das Funktioniert so wie bei GTA:SA : http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=GT...ielen&meta= 


Falls ihr jetzt sagt 'Du hast doch auch Rechtschreibfehler in Texten gemacht!' - Jain. Es sind Flüchtigkeitsfehler die durch Sachen entstehen wie zu schnell denken aber zu langsam schreiben. Und wer dann argumentiert ich hätte es durchlesen können..klar, aber wer quer liest weiß was da steht und denkt überhaupt nicht nach ob es richtig oder falsch ist.
EDIT: Zur not gibts Edit, man kann es korrigieren falls es so schlimm ist wie im Topic


----------



## Aslee (4. November 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Es ist doch erstaunlich, wie einfach sich viele Spieler die Herstellung eines komplexen MMORPGs vorstellen.
> Bevor sich irgendjemand an die Rechner setzt und tausende Codezeilen schreibt, muss zuerst ein Konzept gemacht werden.
> 
> Setting, Story, Charaktere, .........................




Da muss, und will, ich zustimmen.
Letztendlich sind es auch wir, die Spieler, welche über das Spiel entscheiden. Hier die Testspieler.
Ihr wollt komplexe Spiele, eine menge Rätsel, eine menge Aktionen, etwas für das Auge und am besten soll das alles auf einem Rechner laufen der 10 bis 15 Jahre alt ist?
Nun, das Funktioniert nicht, denn neben den Kosten, der Zeit steht die Bedienbarkeit und die Spielbarkeit als auch die  Übersicht und die Technik des Spiels zu einem reellen Kaufpreis.
Kurz, es ist bestimmt viel Möglich, jedoch nicht alles Bezahlbar und leider muss es die "Masse" auch noch annehmen.

Gruß Andreas
alias Aslee

P.S. Wer einen Rechtschreibefehler findet, darf ihn behalten und schweigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

